# Storing Bottles



## Ash Watt (30/12/09)

Hi everyone,

I'm still new to this brewing game and this forum is fantastic and gives me hi hopes for the future.
I'm just looking for some ideas on how to store all my bottles empty and full ones that aren't in the fridge at the moment i've got them stacked in the cardboard box they come in but there not going last very long, does any one have better ideas for boxes or containers ect.

Thanks Watty.


----------



## Bizier (30/12/09)

Watty said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm still new to this brewing game and this forum is fantastic and gives me hi hopes for the future.
> I'm just looking for some ideas on how to store all my bottles empty and full ones that aren't in the fridge at the moment i've got them stacked in the cardboard box they come in but there not going last very long, does any one have better ideas for boxes or containers ect.
> ...



I think most people will agree that 14 bottles fits remarkably well in a crate that otherwise may or may not be used for something along the lines of milk. These stack well.


----------



## ratchie (30/12/09)

Foam broccoli boxes hold 18 tallies.


----------



## raven19 (30/12/09)

I use a variety of (milk) crates & old beer cartons.

Empties live in the shed, rinsed clean after use, and usually stacked facing down or on their side - to reduce dust getting in.

Full bottles live inside under the bar or in the laundry. Excess heat in the shed in the past causes some of my bottles to explode!


----------



## brocky_555 (30/12/09)

+1 on the milk crates


----------



## Slightly (30/12/09)

For anyone who has the Coopers micro - brew kit, the box the kit comes with perfectly fits the thirty bottles that also come with the kit. Convenient!


----------



## Spartan 117 (30/12/09)

the reject shop a while ago sold collapsing crates, Not sure how many bottle the hold but it's a fair bit, at least 30 i would say. 

Aaron


----------



## under (30/12/09)

+1 for the milk crates. You wont find anything better. 

To be honest as long as they have been washed out after use they will be fine. I store them upright most of the time. And rinse them out before sanitation. Never had a problem.


----------



## Jonez (30/12/09)

ratchie said:


> Foam broccoli boxes hold 18 tallies.



+ broccoli box with lid. About 30 stub per box (or about half a batch). It is a good insulator and blocks light completely.


----------



## TidalPete (30/12/09)

To maximise the use of available space make up your own boxes to store in the coolest place you can find. Loosely recapping with the old caps after cleaning & drying keeps out the dust & the nasties.





TP


----------



## Ash Watt (30/12/09)

Thanks for the replies, i did have some ideas i was just looking for some others that might have been different to what i was thinking of i do like the sound of the broccoli boxs.


----------



## TidalPete (30/12/09)

Watty said:


> i do like the sound of the broccoli boxs.



Good luck with that Watty. I am always on the lookout for broccoli boxes (With lid) to store my surplus empties in the lawn locker but find there are two sizes up here on the Sunshine Coast.

Size "A" that is around 20mm too short to store the tallies upright with the lid on & hold 16 bottles on their side (Most common).
Size "B" that has the internal dimensions to store 18 tallies upright with lid on (Rare & the ones I want).

One way around this is to make your own lids to be 20mm or so deeper than the broccoli ones.

TP


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

For glass bottles, ALDI regal cola boxes miraculously store 12 tallies and I use them for all my glass. PETs of course I keep in the PET boxes. ALDI are more than happy for you to take them out of the door.

Impromptu piccie of current empties area:




edit: of course it works ok with full bottles as well, I keg nowadays but occasionally bottle a whole batch. BTW the ALDI boxes are up to 18 months old so no problems with longevity


----------



## chappo1970 (30/12/09)

TidalPete said:


> To maximise the use of available space make up your own boxes to store in the coolest place you can find. Loosely recapping with the old caps after cleaning & drying keeps out the dust & the nasties.
> 
> View attachment 34236
> 
> ...




Love that Pete. What a bloody good idea! Do you mind me steal it?

I happen to have some 1/2" ply and 3/4" timber dowels. 

Chap chap


----------



## bum (30/12/09)

TidalPete said:


> Loosely recapping with the old caps after cleaning & drying keeps out the dust & the nasties.



Why did I never think of this? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TidalPete (30/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Love that Pete. What a bloody good idea! Do you mind me steal it?
> 
> I happen to have some 1/2" ply and 3/4" timber dowels.
> 
> Chap chap



No worries mate go for your life. :icon_cheers: 
Must say I liked your old siggy better than your new one.  

Glad to be of help bum.

TP


----------



## Spork (1/9/11)

Resurrecting an old thread here.
Also have about 6-7 dozen coopers tallies, (and working on more all the time...) both full and empty, and Mrs Spork hates a mess.
Was thinking of making some plywood or pine crates, but then I came across these: http://www.cwcrate.com/Beer-Bottle-Boxes-s/36.htm
Don't know if they will freight to Australia or not, or if they will fit 750mL bottles. Awaiting a response to my email.
Anyone using them, or know of a local similar (Aussie) product?


----------



## Salt (2/9/11)

Hey,

Can you guys not get swappa crates in Aussie? These are a regular purchase for student/bogans/gang members alike in NZ.

For Homebrewing, I just pick up empty crates/bottles from the bottle store for about $5 a crate, which is a cheap purchase for 12 750ml bottles plus the wooden crate. Just have to clean the sh*t out of them before use. But have been using these for years.

Or it'll cost you about $40 for a full crate and then keep the bottles. 

Perfect for homebrew and stack/store easily 5 or 6 crates high.


----------



## Jarthy (2/9/11)

cough milk crates cough 

13 tallies/crate
25 stubbies/crate
16 grolsch/crate

can be stored upside down when empty and then put the full bottles back in the crate for ease of storage.

happy days  and yes I know certain legalities etc but who says I'm not going to give them back one day.


----------



## Spork (2/9/11)

The crates designed to hold cow juice do not meet Mrs Spork's approval aesthetically.
I like the Swappa crate idea though. Thanks salt.


----------



## felten (2/9/11)

IIRC bunnings sell milk crate style storage boxes, same size but with solid sides.

I store mine in the boxes they came in, but I guess if you're collecting bottles they don't come in handy boxes


----------



## Spork (2/9/11)

I have some still in Coopers boxes, but they are flimsy and falling to bits. I'm after something that will stack well (the Bunnings "milk crates" don't) and that Mrs Spork will approve of the appearance of. (Milk crates, be they "milk crates" or "hobby boxes" she does not)
Hmm. Kegging is starting to look better all the time...


----------



## Fish13 (2/9/11)

Salt said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can you guys not get swappa crates in Aussie? These are a regular purchase for student/bogans/gang members alike in NZ.
> 
> ...




Ahh crate days. No entry to a party if you don't have a crate!

The kiwi's i have worked with tell some awesome stories of crate parties.


----------



## Wolfman (3/9/11)

Spork said:


> I have some still in Coopers boxes, but they are flimsy and falling to bits. I'm after something that will stack well (the Bunnings "milk crates" don't) and that Mrs Spork will approve of the appearance of. (Milk crates, be they "milk crates" or "hobby boxes" she does not)
> Hmm. Kegging is starting to look better all the time...



Hahahaha that's what got me over the kegging line!


----------

